# hardwood floor transition from old to new



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The correct way to fix that is to weave in new with the old. Some of the old will have to be removed back to the last joint, or some point where you can make a straight cut, then insert a new piece that ends at the step/wall. That eliminates the straight line you would have if you just added to what is there now. It looks like you have random width flooring?? That could be hard to match.


----------



## cooter (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the response, Bill.

Luckily the planks are all the same width, it just doesn't appear in the image. The challenge is finding the old 2 1/2 width planks to match.

It looks like I will have to treat the job as if I were replacing a single planks here and there.

Ron


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

it would of been so much easier if the floors ran the other direction. but as bill said you will have to cut each coarse back a bit so the seems dont all end up there. random joints to make it look the best.

Or you could run a threshould there and have the flooring build off the threshold. Might look ok since you have the door csing right there.


----------



## cooter (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help! Seems like it'll be some work chiseling out the odd plank to weave the new ones, but I think the final product will work out better.

If I'm placing a new plank in between some old ones, I'm guess I will have to use glue to hold it down? There won't be enough space for staples...


----------

